# Festplatte für NAS (SSD Ja oder Nein!?! )



## Jesse21 (23. Oktober 2013)

*Festplatte für NAS (SSD Ja oder Nein!?! )*

Hallo,

zur Zeit baue ich einen NAS auf, bzw. scheitere am auswählen von gescheiten Festplatten. Ich möchte gerne eine 1 TB Festplatte und evtl eine SSD (Wenn das beim NAS was bringt). Irgendwie weiß ich nicht weiter da, viele Hersteller z.T. mit 24 h Festplatten werben (also die für einen Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind), ich bitte um Vorschläge

Euer Jesse


----------



## rabe08 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Festplatte für NAS (SSD Ja oder Nein!?! )*

Eine SSD ist nicht sinnvoll für ein NAS. Über GB-Ethernet kannst Du wenn alles optimal läuft max. 115 MB/s schicken. Eine SSD bringt Dir also keinen Vorteil. Wenn Du natürlich auf 10GB-Ethernet setzen willst, sieht die Sache schon ganz anders aus .

Zur HDD: mein Tipp Western Digital Se 4TB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD4000F9YZ), wenn, dann richtig. Interessanterweise haben die 4TBs inzwischen die 3 in GB/€ überholt... 

Zum 24h-Betrieb: ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal gehört, dass die Hersteller Probleme machen, wenn Du innerhalb der Garantiezeit einen 2. Austausch bei normalen Desktopplatten machen willst und die Betriebszeit, die auf der Platte gespeichert wird (SMART) für Dauerbetrieb spricht.


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Festplatte für NAS (SSD Ja oder Nein!?! )*

SATA im Preisvergleich Western Digital RED, diese Platten sind für NAS optimiert. 
Eine SSD in NAS macht kein Sinn da die Geschwindigkeit nicht entscheidend ist! Da die Dateintransferrate schon durchs Netzwerk gebremst wird. 
Empfehle dir die PCGH 10/2013 da gabs einen Abschnitt über NAS Server und dessen konfiguration. 
Würde dir gern mehr Tipps geben aber so Wissensfest bin ich bei NAS noch nicht, doch der PCGH Artikel war gut beschrieben.


----------



## Moerli_me (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Festplatte für NAS (SSD Ja oder Nein!?! )*

Stimme meinem Vorposter völlig zu, eine SSD wäre wenig sinnvoll, ein NAS für daheim ist ja mehr oder weniger ein Datengrab, da nutzen dir extrem geringe Zugriffszeiten und hohe Datenraten wenig.

Zu den 24h Betrieb: 
Kenn mich bei NAS nicht so aus aber es wird doch nicht rund um die Uhr ständig auf das NAS zugegriffen, irgendwann schlafen doch mal alle, sind in der Arbeit und alle PCs sind aus, dann wird doch ein normaler NAS die Festplatten ausschalten bzw. in den Standby geben. (Beim PC unter Windows kann man dafür sogar ein Zeitfenster festlegen)
Somit würde man das Problem mid den "24h" nicht haben und die Laufzeiten der Platten wären dann schlechtestenfalls ein wenig über den eines viel genutzten PCs.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## SilentMan22 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Festplatte für NAS (SSD Ja oder Nein!?! )*

SSDs sind nicht sinnvoll, da du per Gigabit-Ethernet max. 125MB/s hinkriegst. Als Festplatte kann ich dir die empfehlen Western Digital WD Red 3TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD30EFRX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber komplette 24H wird sie eh nicht laufen, da, wie bereits erwähnt, sie bei nicht gebrauch in den Standby gehen wird.


----------

